# Supplies?



## red (Sep 23, 2009)

Right now I am ordering from BB but due to me living in NC the shipping costs are outrageous! Anyone know of a closer GOOD supplier I can use?


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 29, 2009)

Try WholesaleSuppliesPlus.com they have EVERYTHING and their prices are good, usually they beat BB plus their FO's are free to ship.

Good Luck


----------



## red (Sep 29, 2009)

TheSoapyEwe said:
			
		

> Try WholesaleSuppliesPlus.com they have EVERYTHING and their prices are good, usually they beat BB plus their FO's are free to ship.
> 
> Good Luck



Woohooo..thanks, I will go look right now!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I say WSP too , free shipping on FO's - EO's and soap molds , gotta love that .

Kitn


----------



## carillon (Sep 29, 2009)

The Chemistry Store is in SC.  WSP and NG are in OH.

What supplies are you primarily looking for?


----------



## llineb (Nov 5, 2009)

WSP has free shipping on all oils and molds and symphony scents(never had a bad scent from here) has a flat rate shipping fee.  if you can save on your oils then your base is all you would pay shipping for.


----------

